# Jerry Brainum on Peptides



## Sandpig (Sep 26, 2014)

Very Informative.


PEPTIDES AND HOW THEY WORK - YouTube


----------



## MattG (Sep 27, 2014)

Guy seems like he knows his shit


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 27, 2014)

This was a great video everyone interested in peptides should watch.   Wished he would have went in depth with ig-f though.   Thanks for posting!


----------



## Sandpig (Sep 27, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> This was a great video everyone interested in peptides should watch.   Wished he would have went in depth with ig-f though.   Thanks for posting!



That's exactly why I posted it. Cause I've never tried them.

I'd like too but I'm still on the fence. Mainly it's a $$ issue.


----------



## Ogre (Sep 29, 2014)

Thee best info I have found on peps has been from DatBtrue.I'm a big fan of them and plan to use them as long as I can.Ipamorelin and Mod Grf 1-29.


----------

